# Wired2Fish and Denali Giveaway



## fender66 (Mar 3, 2014)

Yet another great giveaway from our friends and Tinboat sponsor *Wired2Fish* along with denali

Denali Rods has built several lines of bass fishing rods at every price point. The Jadewood rods offer anglers value and performance at the $99 price point. The new Kovert Series gives the angler a small-diameter blank with stylish modern sleek looks and sensitive blanks at the $149 price point. The Rosewood line of rods was designed by the pros and offers a wide variety of application specific rods at the $229 price point while their top of the line Noirwood offers the best blanks and materials on the market at the flagship price of $369.

Scott Estes, President of Denali Rods, wanted to give Wired2fish readers a chance to win one of their top-of-the-line Noirwood Series Rods(N842MS 7′ Med Spinning Rod – MSRP $369). “We know not every angler can afford a Noirwood, but we also know that giving die-hard anglers who read Wired2fish the chance to see the difference in quality of Denali by offering one in this giveaway shows our dedication to building the best rod at every price point.”

This giveaway ends March 18th, 2014. One entry per person please. Good luck!
Denali Noirwood Rod Giveaway
Enter below for your chance to win the Noirwood spinning rod from Denali Rods. 

https://www.wired2fish.com/denali-noirwood-rod-giveaway/


----------



## panFried (Mar 3, 2014)

Im feeling lucky!!! In on this one for sure... $369 value, wholly cow! =D>


----------



## fender66 (Mar 3, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343543#p343543 said:


> panFried » 6 minutes ago[/url]"]Im feeling lucky!!! In on this one for sure... $369 value, wholly cow! =D>



Nice rods regardless of the value...but you're right....it's a GREAT giveaway!


----------



## lswoody (Mar 3, 2014)

I got in!!!


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2014)

I better win this month! [-o< 

This is huge!


----------



## masterbaiter (Mar 5, 2014)

that's a sick rod 8) . Has anyone on this forum ever one any of the contests from w2f


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343854#p343854 said:


> masterbaiter » 05 Mar 2014 07:08 pm[/url]"]that's a sick rod 8) . Has anyone on this forum ever one any of the contests from w2f



Yes they have! I don't remember when, but at least 3-4 times.


----------



## masterbaiter (Mar 5, 2014)

thats awesome :beer: hopefully we have another winner. good luck everyone


----------



## zseverns (Mar 13, 2014)

I entered the last one for the 5 pack of baits and when I got home today I found a small package at the front door and the first thing my wife said is what did you order this time I said nothing. I opened it to find that I had won so heck yea people from this site win!!!!!!!!


----------



## panFried (Mar 13, 2014)

zseverns said:


> I entered the last one for the 5 pack of baits and when I got home today I found a small package at the front door and the first thing my wife said is what did you order this time I said nothing. I opened it to find that I had won so heck yea people from this site win!!!!!!!!


AWESOME!


----------



## masterbaiter (Mar 13, 2014)

that is awesome!! congrats =D>


----------

